# Spirit in london grenfell tower fire ?



## Dalia (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello, I found this video of great sadness on youtube I share it with you so that you will decide by yourself.
What is the explanation?


Sky news:



Thank you for your comment


----------



## waltky (Jul 3, 2017)

Another high-rise tower goes up in flames in London...




*Weeks after Grenfell disaster, massive fire breaks out at new block of flats in East London*
_Monday 3rd July, 2017. - Weeks after the Grenfell tower fire, a large blaze broke out at a brand new block of flats in East London on Sunday, sending huge plumes of smoke billowing into the air._


> Over 80 firefighters were seen battling the inferno even as a large crowd gathered to watch the five-floor building blazing in the day.   Half of the roof of the new block of 1 million pounds flats was said to have burned away or collapsed and it appeared that the solar panels of the building had caught fire.  The fire broke out at the five-floor Bow Wharf building near Bethnal Green in East London that has been branded as the trendy 'residential waterside development' - which is still under construction.
> 
> The development, that contains five houses and 19 apartments, was surrounded with a crane and a hose and the London Fire Brigade confirmed that firefighters were dealing with the blaze.  Officials said that Grove Road was subsequently sealed off and fire crews evacuated a nearby play area.   A spokeswoman for London Fire Brigade said, “We have got a 12 pump fire brigade in progress in the Roman Road area of Bethnal Green.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jul 4, 2017)

waltky said:


> Another high-rise tower goes up in flames in London...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour et thank you waltky , Lots of apartment  building going up in fires in London lately it's suspicious the cladding as a good back


----------



## waltky (Jul 27, 2017)

Heads about to roll over Grenfell fire...




*Corporate manslaughter charges possible in Grenfell Tower fire, British police say*
_July 27, 2017 -- British police said Thursday they have "reasonable grounds" to suspect that local authorities may have committed corporate manslaughter in a deadly high-rise fire in London._


> The Metropolitan Police force said it has officially informed the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea, which owns the Grenfell Tower public housing block, and the management group the Kensington and Chelsea Tenant Management Association that they are under suspicion.   The news came in a letter from police sent to residents of the building. The letter said a senior representative of each body will be interviewed about the fire as part of the police investigation.  The police force confirmed to The Associated Press that the letter is genuine, but stressed it does not mean a decision has been made on whether to charge any individual or organization.
> 
> Police have said for weeks that their investigation will consider whether anyone should be charged with a crime, including manslaughter charges. The force said Thursday it was "considering the full range of offences, from corporate manslaughter to regulatory breaches."   At least 80 people died June 14 when an early morning fire ripped through the west London high-rise. It was the deadliest fire in Britain in more than a century.  Huge investigations by police, fire officials and others are underway to determine how a blaze that started with a refrigerator in one apartment got out of control so quickly in the 24-story building.
> 
> ...


----------



## task0778 (Jul 28, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Hello, I found this video of great sadness on youtube I share it with you so that you will decide by yourself.
> What is the explanation?
> 
> 
> ...



Have to be honest, I am not quite sure of what I actually saw.   I will say this, there are numerous sightings, sounds, and events that are hard to explain or understand, and I would not discount the possibility of spirits or other forms of energy that science has little or no knowledge of.   Doesn't mean there are or are not many things in existence that we don't know about or understand.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 28, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I found this video of great sadness on youtube I share it with you so that you will decide by yourself.
> ...


Bonjour, It is true, we see something in the video but is this an apparition caused by an illusion made by the displacement of fire? But who can say that it is not really the spirit of this woman and her baby died in the fire?


----------



## waltky (Aug 14, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dem politixcians is linin' dey's pockets...




*Grenfell Tower fire money 'not reaching survivors'*
_11 August 2017 -  Donations made since the Grenfell Tower fire in west London two months ago are not reaching survivors quickly enough, campaigners have said.  Charity Commission figures show that less than 15% of the £18.9m raised has been given to people who lost their homes and loved ones._


> The commission said there were initial difficulties contacting those affected, and others had yet to come forward.  The commission regulates charities and charitable funds in England and Wales.  Millions of pounds worth of donations were pledged by concerned members of the public in the days following the Grenfell fire in the early hours of 14 June, which claimed at least 80 lives.  The funds were intended to help people who had lost family members in the blaze as well as Grenfell residents who survived but had lost their home and possessions.  With so much money given, and several charitable groups working to provide immediate support for those caught up in the aftermath, the commission stepped in to advise how best to distribute funds to those affected.  The latest Charity Commission figures, eight weeks on from the fire, show only £2.8m has been handed out.
> 
> 'Not fast enough'
> 
> ...


----------

